# Why do people hate thoroughbreds?!?



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

Why is it that so many people around here hate thoroughbreds? Is it because they're used to there quarter horses and dislike a more sensitive reactive horse?? I am so sick of people acting like all thoroughbreds are crazy and brainless. My thoroughbred is certainly not brainless and he's one of the nicest horses at the barn. I've had people groan when I tell them my horse is a thoroughbred and go on about how rotten they are. My horse wasn't a racehorse and he's an awesome riding horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know why people where you live don't like TBs.

Besides, what do you care? You know he's not crazy or hot, so what does it matter what anyone else thinks?

Seriously, the best thing you can do is ignore them and just enjoy your horse.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I was one of those people who never liked them, always heard they were crazy lunatics, now I own one. She does have her moments when she is a psycho bi**h and I want to sell her, but she can also be the sweetest loving horse. Yesterday she was great for being ridden but was evil with the other horses and even people, there was this obnoxious kid who was probably 8-10 and he kept running around being stupid and Bella was really bothered by his antics, at one point he ran behind her(despite me saying numerous times that she may kick) and she got ****ed off and nearly kicked him. In a way I don't blame her, but she still got a smack with the crop for even thinking about kicking him.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Why is it that so many people around here hate thoroughbreds?
*Hate is a very strong word. I'm not sure anyone hates thoroughbreds. My personal experience with them is not horrible although I personally do prefer my "less reactive?" quarter horse.*

Is it because they're used to there quarter horses and dislike a more sensitive reactive horse?? 
*My quarter horse actually will stop on a dime, turn on a dime, lope AND canter, side pass both directions, turn on the forehand and hindquarters, can canter or lope from a halt and will do flying lead changes, all the while still be considered quite green. What exactly do you mean by this comment of yours?*

I am so sick of people acting like all thoroughbreds are crazy and brainless. 
*I most certainly don't act that way, nor does most of the rest of this forum. Did someone hurt your feelings today?*

My thoroughbred is certainly not brainless and he's one of the nicest horses at the barn. 
*I am glad to hear it and am certain that you love your horse and have a great bond with him. You should be proud of any work the two of you have accomplished.*

I've had people groan when I tell them my horse is a thoroughbred and go on about how rotten they are. 
*Are these people speaking from experience? Depending on what horses they've been around, this may be a true statemen IN THEIR OPINION.*

My horse wasn't a racehorse and he's an awesome riding horse.
*The fact that he wasn't a race horse has a lot to do with his personality. I've been around many ex-race horses because I have a friend that retrains them for the hunt ring. Many, MANY of them have serious issues. Alot of times she can turn out a pretty decent horse but many of them have huge vices. I have one friend that had a horse off the track that came to her a kind and loving, very docile creature. That doesn't happen often. More often there are issues that must be addressed and a ton of work that go's into the retraining. Maybe that's where people form their opinions. *

*Rather then blow a gasket, why not educate? *


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahaha i had a crazy tb but i don't blame the breed. it was the way she was handled previously and her attitude to get things done which was fast .
i think its just like how pit bulls get bad names. they aren't properly handled you have bad results. bad results are always what people remember. they don't remember the good the breed can bring. so the whole breed gets bad names because of one. 
don't worry about it. you know your horse and thats all that matters...


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

People who say they hate thoroughbreds (or any particular breed for that matter) probably have never owned one. If they have, they probably had a horse that was too much for them and rather than blame _themselves_ for the horse's behaviour or otherwise be a little introspective, they choose to blame the breed.

Either way it makes these types of people ignorant in my eyes and whenever I hear those types of wild assumptions from someone I tend to disregard all further verbal diarrhea that is spurted from their cake hole.

Not suited for their purposes? OK. Not their breed of choice? Fine. But HATE? Nothing short of ridiculous, misinformed and very unfair.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm curious where is it "around here"? In MD/VA surroundings people seem to like TBs (in particularly OTTBs you can get rather cheap). They are popular among eventers, and I've seen a bunch in dressage.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Golly. You should hear what most of the folks I know say about Arabians...


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm thinking maybe out west or in the middle of the country, Val.

Farm, JJ was off the track and a kinder, sweeter, more docile horse I've never met. So those types are definitely out there.

I'm obviously a glutton for punishment bsms, since I have a TB and two Arabians!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

bsms said:


> Golly. You should hear what most of the folks I know say about Arabians...


This was the other breed that sprung to mind when I was writing my post! They also get a bad rap from people who often don't know any better. To each his own but to _hate_ a breed as if every single horse within that breed exhibits EXACTLY the same characteristics and personality traits is moronic.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

bsms said:


> Golly. You should hear what most of the folks I know say about Arabians...


I used to go to the local arab shows as my "practice" for the AQHA shows because the judging is similar. They have a class called therapeutic riders. There were two girls with MS and one with severe Cerebral pulsey that were always in that class. ON ARABS! Those crazy horses! It was amazing to see them out there, so gentle and careful with every step they took taking care of their precious cargo. I can see where people say they are crazy!:wink:

There is also a women that lost a leg to diabetes that rides a qh. Must be due to the fact that he is so... not reactive...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm thinking maybe *out west or in the middle of the country*, Val.
> 
> Farm, JJ was off the track and a kinder, sweeter, more docile horse I've never met. So those types are definitely out there.
> 
> I'm obviously a glutton for punishment bsms, since I have a TB and two Arabians!


Could be. But "hate" is definitely a strong word/feeling. May be "dislike"? Like I'm not a fan of Gypsy Vanner or Frisians (meaning I'd never get one for myself), but I wouldn't call it "hate". 

Personally I really like the look of TBs, but all I tried were as bumpy as it comes (I'm too spoiled with my smooth mares  ).


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Perhaps prejudice instead of 'hate' would be a better word.

Most people who say they dislike a particular breed have never owned one, and are just going by what 'they' say. We all know who 'they' are. :wink:


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

lots of thoroughbreds are Off track. Thats whos breeding them so that's what ends up on the market 5 or so yo barely trained, high strung, not handled much horses. These are the"Thoroughbreds" most of us come in contact with. Doesnt really give the breed a good image. While all breeds can produce psycho's or nice horses most prefer to play the law of averages and pick a breed known for the disposition that suits their given activity.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Joe, you're definitely showing your prejudice when it comes to TBs. :?

How many OTTBs have you _personally_ known? 

The ones I've met, and there have been plenty, tend to be more like JJ than some crazy-eyed, untrained wild beast.

The reason so many horses are sold off the track as 5 y/os is because they're too_ slow_ and_ calm_ to make good race horses. Not because they're wild eyed, crazy, and untrainable.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Actually this is a good example of how much perceptions can differ when people come from different backgrounds and experiences. I have spent many years working with TBs, both pre-track, at the track, when they have finished racing and completely unraced. Here are my thoughts on what you have said:



Joe4d said:


> lots of thoroughbreds are Off track.


Agreed.



Joe4d said:


> barely trained,


*Most* TB's are a helluvalot better trained by age two than the vast majority of horses out there. They stand for the farrier, load on a trailer, receive vaccinations and medications well, lead and tie well. Heck, by two and a half the suckers are already under saddle. Trained the way you or I might like? Probably not. But barely trained is an inaccurate statement.



Joe4d said:


> high strung,


Breed? I think not. Experiences? Yes.



Joe4d said:


> not handled much horses.


Racehorses are probably the MOST handled of any breed, especially by the time they are done with racing.



Joe4d said:


> These are the"Thoroughbreds" most of us come in contact with. Doesnt really give the breed a good image.


Come into contact....how? Because people have owned thoroughbreds and _worked_ with them? Or because Jack's brother's sister's best friend's boyfriend had one once and he was CRAAAA-ZEEEE? As for 'breed image' I really wouldn't put much stock into the 'image' of a breed. Or anything else in life for that matter, image is perception, not reality.



Joe4d said:


> While all breeds can produce psycho's or nice horses most prefer to play the law of averages and pick a breed known for the disposition that suits their given activity.


You really need to seperate the breed from its training. TB's as a breed are quiet, sweet, docile creatures. Grab one that hasn't raced, raise it yourself and see what kind of temperament the BREED produces. If you are talking about TBs off the track, which most of them are, sure they can be a little spicier. If you don't want to re-educate a horse then don't get one off the track. Simple. 

But to say that a whole breed is crazy, hot or unpredictable when you remove it from several years of training to behave in a certain manner (for example at the track), then expect all those years of learning to be immediately erased because Little Sally wants to go for a trail ride, then it shouldn't come as a great surprise that there is a communication breakdown between man and horse.

But that's all it is; training and communication, the underlying temperament of the breed as a whole is a separate issue.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Hate is a very strong word. I certainly don't like them as a riding horse that much but I don't hate them. I am aware I'm prejudice towards them. 

I've owned Thoroughbreds, and worked with a few, and known a lot more through friends and riding clubs. I do not deny that there are some lovely Thoroughbreds out there, and that correct training, like with other horses, is a very important factor. I still don't like them. 

Firstly, they, in my experience, often have very sensitive temperaments that often results in being unpredictable. This sensitivity I think makes them unsuitable for a lot of people. This, I think, is to be expected by someone who rationally looks at the breed. They are not bred for temperament or rider suitability like other breeds - they are bred for speed and that means horses that do not have a suitable pleasure mount temperament are still bred. This happens outside of TBs but I think it is more prevalent with them. 

Secondly, there are so many of them and they are so cheap that inexperienced people often pick up a TB because its all they can afford. Not all TBs are bad, but the kind that are often for sale, those who sold very cheaply off the track and did not have any professional, or adequate, further training are not suitable for most people. But because that is all they can afford then they buy one thinking they are "just like every other horse". They come on forums like here and people talk about unwarranted predjudice against TBs, and they think a TB will be fine. In my experience, its not fine. Children buy these horses because having a TB is the "thing" to do, or adults buy them for trails, but a lot of them get hurt or scared, the horse is just too big and too dangerous. If people are more realistic and, well predjudiced, about this breed I think it is less likely to happen. 

All the older TBs I have met have had some sort of problem, usually in their young 20s, like serious arthritis or worse. They don't seem to stand up as well to time compared to other breeds. They, on average, cost a lot more to feed than other horses, and can have poorer feet, resulting in an overall impractical horse. 

Finally, people use them as the cheap performance horse, but I think a purpose bred horse is always going to be better, temperament wise, and physically. The more popular TBs remain the less popular purpose bred horses are going to be. And I think the TB, over all, damages the industry. 

I had a got a TB when I was 12, because I thought they were the coolest breed and the best performance horse for the money. He was professionally trained, had experienced etc, but he was a still bit insane, and in my experience the majority of TBs are, just that little, unpredictable and insane. 

To counter this there are some lovely purpose bred performance TBs, especially those bred for eventing, and they can be lovely. And there are some quiet nice horses coming off the track and they aren't so bad, but there are far and few between. I just think its sad that what, about 7 in 10 horses or something it seems, are OTTBs, just leftover from the racing industry, where instead we could be supporting a purpose bred pleasure horse industry with much more suitable horses being bred and trained.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe I haven't found that to be the case, since I've had 'crazy Ayrabs' for the last 33 years. I understand a sensitive-natured horse, so they don't faze me one little bit.

However, 'sensitive' doesn't mean 'crazy'. Most of the 'crazy' horses I've come across have been _made_ that way because of owner asshattedness, ignorance, or just plain arrogance.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Most people who say they dislike a particular breed have never owned one, and are just going by what 'they' say. We all know who 'they' are. :wink:


Oh, when I say "dislike" I go by the look only (and color, guilty for that I don't like certain colors). Nothing to do with the temperament or gaits or rumors.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, there are certainly individual horses that I dislike for aesthetic reasons or because of their temperament, but to tar and feather every horse of a particular breed is kind of silly. :wink:

I'm not a big fan of Gypsy Vanners/Drums/Tinkers/Colored Cobs (whatever their name du jour happens to be at the moment), but it's mainly because all that hair gives me eye twitches. :rofl:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it's because "Thoroughbred" is often associated with "crazy racehorse". Racehorses aren't crazy because they're Thoroughbreds; it's because of how they're treated. Those horses are backed as two-year-olds, and all they're taught to do it run fast and turn left. No wonder they're nuts. A lot of people don't realize that, though.

Horses off the track often become awesome riding horses once they're cooled down and retrained. Just proves that the treatment they receive determines their behavior. :wink: It doesn't bother me when people call Thoroughbreds crazy, because it just means they haven't had the pleasure of spending time with one.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> lots of thoroughbreds are Off track. Thats whos breeding them so that's what* ends up on the market 5 or so yo barely trained, high strung, not handled much horses. *These are the"Thoroughbreds" most of us come in contact with.


I guess that's why they are so popular around! :roll: 

Lots of them are lovely animals as long as you give them couple months off to become "a horse" again. And BTW many OTTBs are already desensitized to the stressful situations (like crowd, strange sounds, etc. etc.), which is really a big deal, especially if you go to the shows. Now they are not a very laid-back breed like say TWHs. But they were not bred to be one. Heck, you WANT the spirit when you run, or jump, or do the dressage. Or event.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> lots of thoroughbreds are Off track. Thats whos breeding them so that's what ends up on the market 5 or so yo barely trained, high strung, not handled much horses. These are the"Thoroughbreds" most of us come in contact with. Doesnt really give the breed a good image. While all breeds can produce psycho's or nice horses most prefer to play the law of averages and pick a breed known for the disposition that suits their given activity.


I actually agree with you. A lot of fresh OTTB's _are_ wild beasts and it gives the breed a bad reputation. It's really a shame, since it's not because of their breed. Any horse would go loony if they were treated like a lot of racehorses. 

The ones that are retrained or unraced are generally completely different. I've known plenty that were always mistaken for QH's, including my own. :wink:


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, and what I mean by sensitive is like more reactive to stimuli I meant no insult to anyones quarter horse farmpony. I just get ticked by it because most of these people don't even know my horse! and as for people actually hating thoroughbreds you havent seen some of these people, trust me, hate is the right word.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Out of curiosity, who is it that you know that hates them? Do they say they hate your horse? I've never met anyone that hates one specific breed. I've had a terrible experience with an Arab, but still think they are gorgeous and appreciate them as a breed. I know its not the breed for me, but I certainly understand why so many love the breed.

I've loved TB's since I was 8. Always knew it was the breed for me.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd rather deal with the average thoroughbred than some of the barrel QH's I've seen at our local rodeo. I can't say I know anyone who hates an entire breed....to me, that just seems kind of ridiculous. I dislike most Saddlebreds. Do I hate them? No. I just don't particularly like how the breed standard looks under saddle.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Soooo many people around here actually own TB's, they are very common in hunter/jumper land in AB and BC. 

I used to lease an ex-racehorse, loved him to death and he gave everything he had every time I rode him. When he came to me, he had jumped 2 foot max and by the time I was done with him, we were competing in the 1.15m. He loved to jump but unfortunately soundness issues came into play and I had to give him back. 

I do hunters and even though I had a wonderful experience with a TB, they are not my favorite breed. Do I hate them? No, of course not. Would I rather ride a different breed? Yes. But only due to the majority of TB's having soundness issues and not being able to handle the hardcore hunter circut *I'm* interested in. Plus, TB's are really a dime a dozen, so if you want to be a serious contendor in the hunter world, you either need a really flashy TB with a stellar jump or get into the world of warmbloods....just the way the show world works I guess.


----------



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

I have encountered this TB prejudice, especially against OTTBs!! Not here on the forum, but in my "real" life....BOs, instructors, the local trail riding businesses, etc....they all have some sort of stereotypes of the ex racehorse. 

What I haven't been able to figure out is: are they right to have formed these stereotypes? In other words, is there any truth to the matter?

The OTTB in my life isn't crazy, hot or vicious. He is the most amazing and incredible horse I've ever been blessed to know!! I love him with my entire my heart and soul....

He is a 6 yr. old off tracker, been off the track for almost two years. When we got him, he was a pistol...he was spoiled, and absolutely HATED to be told what to do....but he loved people and was very sociable, as long as these "people" let him do what he wanted. Thwart his plans, and you were in for a fight....

Now, almost two years later and with consistent and firm but loving training, he is a fantastically well behaved and affectionate boy.

Here is a tribute I made a while back to my OTTB in particular, but to all OTTBs in general. A local OTTB rescue is going to use it on their website to promote OTTB awareness....to help educate the public about these wonderful horses!!!

My video tribute to the OTTB:





 

OTTBs need retraining, and they can be high spirited, but they are not the evil monsters some people make them out to be....

SEE VIDEO of our evil monster: lol, the only danger you would be in from him is if he licked you to death!




 
some forum members aren't particularly fond of TBs, others adore them....no one here actually "hates" them though....i hope.

`


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

yeah I haven't heard anyone on this forum say they hate thoroughbreds, I just get it a lot outside the forum and its irritating


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

_Out of curiosity, who is it that you know that hates them? Do they say they hate your horse?_
Yes there is this woman and her kids who lease a horse at the barn where I ride and as soon as they come she starts screaming at her kids to 'STAY AWAY FROM HIM HES A THOROUGHBRED HE'LL KICK AND BITE,HES A THOROUGHBRED STAY AWAY FROM HIM!!!' Seriously I almost wanted him to kick her [just joking!] but he would never do that. [I'm glad for that!] Theres another woman at the barn who hates him to and says there all psychos [my horse is no psycho, can't say the same for these women!]. Outside people usually just groan when I tell them I have a thoroughbred so I'd say they more 'dislike' then hate.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I think a lot of people need to realize the feed that is given to a racehorse. They are young and pretty much free fed very very high energy foods. Between the three types of race horses I have personally seen (TB, QH and even a few Arab racers) they all pretty much acted the same.

They tied well, put up with vaccines, being poked and prodded, lift all four feet, get touched all over their bodies, get water sprayed everywhere (including their face), loaded well, didn't buck, rear or kick. They were fine with loud noises and random sights. Which honestly they tolerated a lot more than some 15 year old pasture puffs I know. I think they are better handled than a lot. 

They have a lot of energy, but they are young, fit to run long distances everyday, and fed high energy foods. Then regular people get them, do not exercise them as hard. So they have a space of time having the the athleticism of being at their peak and someone expects them to walk around calmly once a week...

Heck, almost every TB I know acts better than my QH/Paint. My friend's OTTB is amazing, calm and works well with younger kids while being able to get energetic and fun with mature riders. She also wasn't a reject from the track, she won over $300,000 before retiring. 

OP : If they say they dislike your horse, laugh, its their own lack of knowledge and closed minded nature. You're not going to change their opinion, just enjoy your horse where you can.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

steroptypes tend to start somewhere, If TB's were all docile friendly easy to handle horses they wouldnt have ever got the reputation they have. If race horses get handled so much why are so many OTTB's nuts ? I am sure many of them make great horses but they are few and far between on the trails I ride. People in my circles tend to want easy keeping, easy to handle, sane, dependable horses they can relax on. Something TB's are not known to excel at. Thats why we have different breeds that have come about that excel for differnt tasks. No amount of ranting or raving will ever convince me I would have a high probability of getting a great trail mount by picking a TB. I am sure there are some out there, just to many other breeds to choose some that have well deserved reputations to do what I want. 
I would never judge an individual horse by a breed reputation, I have seen saddlebreds, walkers and QH;s that wernt fit for an Alpo can, an a friend of mine has a TB she fox hunts on and loves to death. If she is happy thats great.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i know more TB snobs than TB haters, personally !! im sure it depends on what discipline you do as well.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

A lot of people buy ex racehorses for little money and then discover that the horse has been trained to run fast in a small herd - and little else. At three or four the TB is like any other horse a teenager filled with adrenaline and raring to go. They can be powerful, disobedient and wilful - just like any other horse, but because they are usually intelligent they call for sensitive handling.

It is a fact that TBs can excel in any sphere of horse riding but to get the best from them the rider/trainer needs to know what they are doing. With TBs it is easy to make a mistake.

In any breed of horse there are rogues, but some TBs when carefully brought up, preferably independent of racing yards, make superb riding horses.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Joe4d said:


> . No amount of ranting or raving will ever convince me I would have a high probability of getting a great trail mount by picking a TB. I am sure there are some out there, just to many other breeds to choose some that have well deserved reputations to do what I want.


As much of a bi**h my TB can be, she is actually a great trail horse. She loves to go out on the trail and does very well on it, the only time I have a problem is when she gets left behind if we go out with other horses, but she's fine to go out alone. She much prefers jumping to going out on the trail but she is a pretty versatile horse.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Thoro said:


> _Out of curiosity, who is it that you know that hates them? Do they say they hate your horse?_
> Yes there is this woman and her kids who lease a horse at the barn where I ride and as soon as they come she starts screaming at her kids to 'STAY AWAY FROM HIM HES A THOROUGHBRED HE'LL KICK AND BITE,HES A THOROUGHBRED STAY AWAY FROM HIM!!!' Seriously I almost wanted him to kick her [just joking!] but he would never do that. [I'm glad for that!] Theres another woman at the barn who hates him to and says there all psychos [my horse is no psycho, can't say the same for these women!]. Outside people usually just groan when I tell them I have a thoroughbred so I'd say they more 'dislike' then hate.


Ignore them and go about your business. 

They'll look really stupid when they're screaming about a "dangerous, psychotic Thoroughbred" when he's obviously not. :wink:


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I have never owned a thoroughbred but not because I don't like them but the complete opposite. I have never had the opportunity arise to purchase one. My daughter's friend owned a tb and he was a lovely and extremely handsome individual. We are all drawn to the horse breeds we like but we really shouldn't be so closed minded and say we hate a whole breed. This can be hurtful to others as we would be hurt if others said the same to us.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Thoro said:


> as soon as they come she starts screaming at her kids to 'STAY AWAY FROM HIM HES A THOROUGHBRED HE'LL KICK AND BITE,HES A THOROUGHBRED STAY AWAY FROM HIM!!!'.



I would be quite happy that some screaming banshee and her finger poking kids would be away from me so I could work with my horse in peace.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Some people call the Thoroughbred the 'Ferrari' of the horse world. I grew up owning Anglo Arabs which have the mix of the Arab and the Thoroughbred. But I was never a fan of Thoroughbreds myself. I always perceived them to be finicky animals. 

Then I leased one - he was as crazy as they come and a danger to himself and me. He had endless health issues too and was lame 2 weeks out of the month. But it was not because he was a Thoroughbred, he had other underlying issues. 
I lease another Thoroughbred now which I am looking to buy. She is barefoot, lives out and has never had to have a vet out. It all depends on the specific animal, what they have been through, who has trained them, if they have raced etc etc etc. Not all TBs are racehorses, just that people relate the 2...racehorses are Thoroughbreds but not all Thoroughbreds are racehorses. TBs excel in all disciplines. They are born to run though and that is bred into them which often makes them more fiesty and fresh than other horses. I enjoy that aspect to them. 

All that being said, some people don't always realise what some racehorses go through. Often it takes them months to be detoxed after a career in racing. The things that go on in the racing world can be shocking. 

Every person has a different opinion and a different like or dislike. The woman who tells her child to avoid the racehorse should teach her child to be cautious around ANY horse because any animal is unpredictable.


----------



## Thoro (Nov 7, 2011)

MysticL said:


> I lease another Thoroughbred now which I am looking to buy. She is barefoot, lives out and has never had to have a vet out.


Yay! so there are other thoroughbreds out there that go barefoot and live outside!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thoro said:


> Yay! so there are other thoroughbreds out there that go barefoot and live outside!


You can add mine to that list too...well she isn't out side all the time anymore since I started boarding her(used to keep her at home) so I can have someone part lease her so she gets more work. She is only stalled at the stable when it's really bad out, at home she was out 24/7


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I just recently sold my 17HH OTTB. He raced, then was sold, someone boarded him at my old barn for about 6 years, where he didn't get his feet done, and was untouched. The owner stopped paying board, so I bought him as a companion for my old rescue horse. I trained him for one month. He was very disrespectful, pushy and would try to run away when lead. After one month, he was giving rides to complete beginners. He is plump and happy, and now a 6 year old and a 9 year old ride him. He is one of the best I've ever trained. I used to ride many ottbs and retrained over 50 of them. Find them to be versatile, intelligent and the only reason they have a bad rep is due to incompetent trainers, or because pple load them up on grain and keep them locked inside a stall for most of the day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Thoro said:


> Yay! so there are other thoroughbreds out there that go barefoot and live outside!


I think if we forced her into a stable she would break out, she hates it. Maybe it's her size but she doesnt like being confined. And because she lives out she has no vices  In summer (which is now) the area is very misty and rainy day in and day out and she is out - no blanket either. And she is a softy through and through. Very strong because of her size but so gentle and the kids ride her around bareback in a halter often. 

She changed all my misconceptions of TBs


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

I am used to arabs so I dont mind the high strung dingy horses. But the TBs that I have come across have been very "brainless" as someone called it. Horrible unrational fear over things and unwillingness to work through it. I myself would not own another one, but I also wouldnt say all TBs are bad. Like any breed they have earned a stereotype. Unfortunantly its not a good one in alot of peoples eyes. Mainly because people get souped up horses off the track and cant handle them. Sad really...


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

The article below deserves a read before an OTTB is judged on his behaviour. There is nothing brainless about them, they often just lack education to fit in with other disciplines in the industry. Sadly, as Endurance Chica said, often it's the owners who lack the knowledge and education on how to handle them, treat them and rehabilitate them. 

I often compare it to a person who has spent his whole life in prison and is then released back into society, they dont know what is expected of them or how to behave. a horse spending up to 23 hours a day in a smaller than normal stall might as well be in prison. 

How To Handle & Care For Off Track Thoroughbred (X-Racehorse OTTB)


----------

